# Oh deer



## Chiller (Nov 26, 2008)

After practising my tresspassing on the weekend, and strolling around in an abandoned house, I exited the place and found myself face to face with a family of deer. They were kind enough to wait, while I changed lenses, but I did not spend the time on settings. Best I could do before they bolted off, when Daddy deer showed up. 45 seconds of an awesome connection with nature. :thumbup:
Sometimes it is not the photos you get, but it is the experience you have of just being able to share this moment.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful! And what a special moment you shared.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow. How wonderful!
If that should ever happen to me, all my photos would be totally blurred. I'd be so excited, my hands would shake like aspen leaves!


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 26, 2008)

they looks so cute and peaceful and that really makes me ashamed that I have actually eaten deer meat


----------



## kundalini (Nov 26, 2008)

As I was scrolling down, #2 was really cute, with her foreleg crossing over.  Then I got down to #4, well, that's the bee's knees.  I wish I knew how to send a rasberry in text.  That one is righteous.


----------



## jv08 (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful! The third one is my favorite.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh, these are lovely.  As LaFoto said, if confronted by such a situation, I would just be so overcome with emotion, I wouldn't be able to fire off a decent shot.  

Way to maintain your composure and share with the rest of us.  I'm sure it was a really great experience - no matter how many photos you got from it.


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 27, 2008)

Lovely animals, it must have been a great experience to be there at the time. #2 & #3 are very nice - Check out the smile on #3! lol who could resist that?!


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 27, 2008)

as a animal lover, i really appreciate these. i always cringe when i hear gunshots in the woods by my house. how you can look at something that beautiful--and then shoot it with a gun is beyond me

#3 is so sweet. that deer is smiling for the camera. haha. it would make a very pretty christmas card. deer are so skittish-- and quick to boot. i always fumble around getting my camera ready i never can get them in time.


----------



## Artograph (Nov 28, 2008)

_So lovely_.....great pics!!!!


----------



## pierrottweiler (Nov 28, 2008)

nice 3rd one!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for commenting.  Muchly appreciated.


----------



## nymtber (Dec 5, 2008)

my computer must be broken, all I see is venison steaks 

Very nicely captured for being in what im sure was a rush to get the shots before they ran away. Deer are so elusive, unless you have a car with bright lights on and are on a backroad...how does that work anyways? haha


----------



## Miaow (Dec 6, 2008)

Lovely Pics


----------

